# raid zerschossen

## torgi

Hallo an alle,

mir ist gerade folgenes sehr blödes passiert. Nach einem mdadm update war mein raid5 verschwunden. Danach wollte ich es wieder mit mdadm --create herstellen. Soweit hätte es auch funktioniert, jedoch hab ich vergessen --force zu setzten, wodurch er anfing das raid zu rebuilden mit einer Spareplatte(die ich vorher nicht hatte). Das ist mir leider erst nach 2% aufgefallen. Nun geht garnichts mehr. Auf dem Raid war ein LUKS container, desen Header er nicht mehr findet. Nachdem ich die ganze Nacht dazu gelesen habe komme ich zu dem Schluss: Game Over. Darum hier mein letzter Versuch bevor ich aufgebe. Könnt ihr mir irgendwie helfen oder zumindest Hoffnung machen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus und Beste Grüße

Torgi

Habe das ganze auch im Debian Forum gepostet: http://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=144310Last edited by torgi on Sun Aug 18, 2013 1:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## torgi

Auf der ersten Platte scheint der Header noch zu sein.

```
localhost ~ # hexdump -C /dev/sdb1 | head -40

00000000  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

*

00001000  fc 4e 2b a9 01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |.N+.............|

00001010  a8 91 7c fa ec 51 7d 0f  48 a2 a6 49 d8 ae 75 0a  |..|..Q}.H..I..u.|

00001020  6c 6f 63 61 6c 68 6f 73  74 3a 30 00 00 00 00 00  |localhost:0.....|

00001030  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

00001040  d4 b8 0f 52 00 00 00 00  05 00 00 00 02 00 00 00  |...R............|

00001050  00 7c dc e8 00 00 00 00  00 04 00 00 0b 00 00 00  |.|..............|

00001060  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

*

00001080  00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00  b0 80 dc e8 00 00 00 00  |................|

00001090  08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

000010a0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  68 c7 ad 8f 8e 4b 60 9a  |........h....K`.|

000010b0  5d 3b d3 97 e3 cf e6 85  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |];..............|

000010c0  17 3c 10 52 00 00 00 00  70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |.<.R....p.......|

000010d0  d0 71 3c 37 00 00 00 00  94 1c 03 d1 80 00 00 00  |.q<7............|

000010e0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

*

00001100  00 00 01 00 02 00 03 00  04 00 05 00 06 00 07 00  |................|

00001110  08 00 09 00 0a 00 fe ff  fe ff fe ff fe ff fe ff  |................|

00001120  fe ff fe ff fe ff fe ff  fe ff fe ff fe ff fe ff  |................|

*

00001400  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

*

00002000  62 69 74 6d 04 00 00 00  30 63 2d 78 97 05 15 ac  |bitm....0c-x....|

00002010  8a cd 8f d6 47 ff f4 9b  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |....G...........|

00002020  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 7c dc e8 00 00 00 00  |.........|......|

00002030  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04  05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

00002040  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

*

00002100  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  |................|

*

00003000  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

*

00100000  4c 55 4b 53 ba be 00 01  74 77 6f 66 69 73 68 00  |LUKS....twofish.|

00100010  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

00100020  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  63 62 63 2d 65 73 73 69  |........cbc-essi|

00100030  76 3a 73 68 61 32 35 36  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |v:sha256........|

00100040  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  73 68 61 31 00 00 00 00  |........sha1....|

00100050  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

```

Dann müsste er nach einem mdadm --create mit korrekten Angaben und einem resync den Header wieder finden oder?

Irgendwie stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch. Ich habe im Netz nichts genaues zur Funktion von mdadm gefunden. Ich meine, ob ein fehlerhaftes mdadm --create die Daten überhaupt zerstören kann?

Habe den LUKS header zumindest jetzt gesichert.

----------

## torgi

Nun habe ich festgestellt, dass es neue metadaten gitb und ich mein raid mit den alten bauen muss. mit 

```
mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=raid5 --raid-devices=11 --force /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 /dev/sde1 /dev/sdf1 /dev/sdg1 /dev/sdh1 /dev/sdi1 /dev/sdj1 /dev/sdk1 /dev/sdl1 --assume-clean --metadata=0.9
```

bekomme ich etwas ganz gut aussehenes, jedoch gibt mir crytsetup weiterhin an, dass es kein gültiges LUKS Gerät ist. Nun habe ich gesehen, dass jede Platte vor den Eigentlichen Daten folgenes stehen hat

```
00000000  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

*

00001200  fe ff fe ff fe ff fe ff  fe ff fe ff fe ff fe ff  |................|

*

00001400  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

*

00002000  62 69 74 6d 04 00 00 00  30 63 2d 78 97 05 15 ac  |bitm....0c-x....|

00002010  8a cd 8f d6 47 ff f4 9b  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |....G...........|

00002020  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 7c dc e8 00 00 00 00  |.........|......|

00002030  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04  05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

00002040  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

*

00002100  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff  |................|

*

00003000  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
```

danach geht es immer erst mit den Intressanten Sachen weiter, wie hier bei der ersten Platte

```
00100000  4c 55 4b 53 ba be 00 01  74 77 6f 66 69 73 68 00  |LUKS....twofish.|

00100010  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

00100020  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  63 62 63 2d 65 73 73 69  |........cbc-essi|

00100030  76 3a 73 68 61 32 35 36  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |v:sha256........|

00100040  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  73 68 61 31 00 00 00 00  |........sha1....|

00100050  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

00100060  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 28 00 00 00 00 20  |..........(.... |

00100070  4b 03 8d b6 cb ea 9c ad  0b c4 8d e4 b3 56 26 8d  |K............V&.|

00100080  91 5d a6 4e ab e5 bc 4b  6f dd 7f 2e 0b e8 9d 40  |.].N...Ko......@|

00100090  30 62 6e d7 a5 81 10 15  a3 04 6d 0e e4 3f a8 11  |0bn.......m..?..|

001000a0  94 f6 89 b6 00 00 91 05  37 38 66 30 39 62 34 32  |........78f09b42|

001000b0  2d 64 62 63 38 2d 34 38  36 30 2d 38 32 61 65 2d  |-dbc8-4860-82ae-|

001000c0  37 32 62 63 34 64 34 34  34 35 35 35 00 00 00 00  |72bc4d444555....|

001000d0  00 ac 71 f3 00 02 45 5e  f7 ce 4e 79 4b 3e 7c f1  |..q...E^..NyK>|.|

001000e0  4f 6c 01 99 b2 83 28 00  68 fe 6a 0a 2c be 48 41  |Ol....(.h.j.,.HA|

001000f0  63 fb 99 de db 22 20 32  00 00 00 08 00 00 0f a0  |c...." 2........|

00100100  00 00 de ad 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

00100110  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

00100120  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 01 08 00 00 0f a0  |................|

00100130  00 00 de ad 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

00100140  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

00100150  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 02 08 00 00 0f a0  |................|

00100160  00 00 de ad 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

00100170  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

00100180  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 03 08 00 00 0f a0  |................|

00100190  00 00 de ad 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

001001a0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

001001b0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 04 08 00 00 0f a0  |................|

001001c0  00 00 de ad 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

001001d0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

001001e0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 05 08 00 00 0f a0  |................|

001001f0  00 00 de ad 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

00100200  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

00100210  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 06 08 00 00 0f a0  |................|

00100220  00 00 de ad 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

00100230  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|

00100240  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 07 08 00 00 0f a0  |................|

00100250  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................|
```

Haben die Bits davor ihre richtigkeit oder müssen die weg?

----------

## torgi

Hat noch irgendwer eine Idee? Sonst mach ichs platt und muss halt damit leben...

----------

